# Full suspension conversion to single speed



## mike carmody (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. I want to ride single speed. That's the bottom line. However, I have a 2010 Superfly 100 full suspension bike (not that that's a bad thing). I was under the assumption that a full suspension could not be converted to a single speed. However, an internet search yielded a product from Yess Labs called an ETRD chain tensioner that is supposed to make converting a full suspension bike to a single speed possible, and a review I read says it works great.

I know a full suspension single speed is not in the realm of "pure" single speed, but I can't afford another bike, and I want to ride and race single speed. Does anyone know if it is possible to convert my superfly 100 to ss using this product. It would be awesome if I could.

Thanks


----------



## amblake50 (Nov 22, 2008)

*yep*

It is definitely possible with a yess tensioner. A guy in the WORBA series was riding that exact set-up. This also works with the Salsa Spearfish. I think the Paul Melvin will also handle this application.


----------



## mike carmody (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

mike carmody said:


> However, an internet search yielded a product from Yess Labs called an ETRD chain tensioner that is supposed to make converting a full suspension bike to a single speed possible, and a review I read says it works great.
> 
> I know a full suspension single speed is not in the realm of "pure" single speed, but I can't afford another bike, and I want to ride and race single speed.
> 
> Thanks


I found an old derailleur in the parts bin to work just as well, but make less noise. A short cage Dura Ace or Ultegra would be ideal. Plus way cheaper if you have one in your parts bin.

Mine is an original XTR with teflon coated ceramic bearing wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

that bike looks so good


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Dude you should be able to find a complete Redline Monocog (not a flight) for less than 600 bucks, maybe even 450 if you can find an LBS trying to get rid of some older models, and for the price it's awesome! Really great introduction to 29ers, rigid, and singlespeed, all rolled in to one amazing bike!


----------



## amblake50 (Nov 22, 2008)

Most of the tensioners just have move spring tension/ better springs- but that is a sweet set-up


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I've recently converted my old 2002 Specialized Enduro full suspension into a SS. I've learned a lot from reading the blogs and from reading Sheldon Brown's advice after some "trial and error", mostly error. Before reading up on it, I just tore apart a cassette, found a good gear combination, shortened my chain to a nice taught tension and starting riding it. After 3 rides in tough terrain, the cog literally wore off its ribs on the freewheel and was spun free. I now understand that the flexing in the suspension causes the chain to tighten on every compression. So, you need a tensioner to deal with this. The best reviewed tensioners are these YES ones which are $70. I found one by Sette. I'm too new to post the link, but type sette single speed tensioner into google and you'll find it. Or you can send me a private message. It puts pressure down, which is key to full suspension and it was only $18. I've only ridden once so far, but it worked and I didn't lose the chain once. The price was right for the kind of experimentation I was doing.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/full-suspension-ss-143179.html


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

That's a great looking bike!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I ran an old road derailleur as a SS tensioner for a while back when I was first getting my feet wet in singlespeeding. I lost my chain A LOT. It was okay, as long as I wasn't pedaling over bumpy stuff.

If you go this route, I strongly suggest some sort of bash guard and a Third Eye Chain Watcher. At least that will help keep the chain on the chainring up front. I'd imagine that even doing a front derailleur fixed in place would work to keep it under control.










Yeah, I second the Monocog 29er. There are tons out there used as well. Check Craigslist. I have a bud who just picked up a Monocog 29er Flight for $400. I got my non-flight MC29er brand new for $500 tax and all 4 years ago. Yeah, the price went up a bit since then...


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

If you decide you like FSSS, look at the Lenz Milk Money.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

YESS ETR-D worked just fine for me. A bit noisy, but only one chain drop over a period of @ 9 months.


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

One more post to 5000! Get some Dicky!


----------



## Lexter (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello,

I am going to convert an old Kona Bear into single speed.

I have no idea what gearing to use. I will use the bike for commuting and also in the trails. It is not very slopy around where I live, near Paris (France) in fact!

If any one can indicate where to start and from there I will accommodate?

Best,

Alexandre


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

There is a wealth of information here....

Singlespeed Bicycle Conversions


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

The classic 26" SS MTB gearing is 2:1, 32/16 for example. For commuting and light trail use a better starting point is 34/16 or 34/15.


----------



## Lexter (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks. Gonna try it out soon. Waiting for a half link chain to finish my set up.

A.


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

*Lenz MilkMoney*

Not a cheap option. But I knew exaxtly what I wanted


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## menant74 (Nov 24, 2012)

That is sweet!!


----------

